# Newly hatched chick cant walk?



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

I've been incubating some guinea eggs my friend found, that the hen had gotten killed. Ive only hatched off 2 batches of chicks so im pretty new to it. Sunday they all hatched but a few so i left the unhatched eggs in the incubator. And Sunday night one more started to hatch. I checked on him the next morning and helped him open it up a little before i had to leave for school. When i got home he still hadn't hatched so i finally decided to just open it up the rest of the way for him. The humidity in it was so high that there was water droplets on the window part of the incubator but i guess it wasn't high enough or it was too high because the film part under the shell was stuck to him and i had to get a wet napkin to get it off him. I put him back in the incubator until he dried then i put him in with the others. 

Tuesday when he should have started walking like the others its like one side of him dosent work? He can move them but he dosent? I guess he was just in an odd position for too long in the egg? I put it off at first that he was just weak from all that hassle of hatching but its been 2 days? What do yall recommend doing, give him more time to get stronger? I've been dipping my finger in water and touching the end of his beak with the water drop and he will drink like that but he hasent ate from my hand yet. He might have ate some of the feed i have left in there though. I decided if it gets worse or dosent get better within a week to put him out of his misery i would hate to see him have to live like that but ill do whatever yall think i should do.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Does it have splayed legs or it just won't walk?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We had a guinea keet this year do this as well...we ended up putting it down. Give it 48 hours and see if any improvement.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

It's like on one side its leg and wing works fine, but the other side dosent. He lays on the side that dosent work right and can crawl somewhat kind of pushing himself along. The bad side he can still move, if i pick him up he will flap his wings but he lets it hang weird when hes not moving it. Then his bad leg, moves too he will kick and stuff if hes upset but other than that he can't stand up just falls over.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

georgiagirl98 said:


> It's like on one side its leg and wing works fine, but the other side dosent. He lays on the side that dosent work right and can crawl somewhat kind of pushing himself along. The bad side he can still move, if i pick him up he will flap his wings but he lets it hang weird when hes not moving it. Then his bad leg, moves too he will kick and stuff if hes upset but other than that he can't stand up just falls over.


Yup that exact same thing happened. Ours never got better. It scooted around in a circle. Ended up with swollen hocks, we put it down.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea it sounds like something isn't right with it  alot of people would just cull it but I have a soft heart so I always try to give them a chance. I would give it a couple days to see if it makes any progress.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

That's what I was thinking i was going to have to do. As sad as it is.  i know i won't be able to do it though, im already attached, so im going to make my dad do it. I guess it will be for the best. Thank you guys for helping i wouldn't have been able to make that decision.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ill give him until Friday just incase but i dont think hes getting any better. I wonder what causes it? Muscles, broken bones, birth defect or the settings on the incubator? Im going to have to look that up and maybe make it so it dosent happen very often again. thanks again those were pretty quick answers.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

This was my first year hatching bantam cochin frizzles. I hatched about 250. I only had a few that something was wrong with them. One had splayed legs that I was able to fix  the other 2 I tried to save but they passed on their own within a couple days. I haven't had to cull one. Even though its sometimes the right thing to do I just couldn't do it.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow 250 in your first year? I guess practice makes perfect.  I think im only up to about 60 haha. There was 2 more that never hatched they started and i had to help them a little but i left for church and came back and they were dead. They are way harder to hatch then chickens i think this will be the last batch of guineas i hatch for a while, ill stick to chickens.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The first 100 or so sold very quick but then I ended up stuck with the rest and just gave them away.....lol I'll never hatch that many again.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

So last night when i posted i was going to give him until Friday but decided it would be better to put him out of his misery when i saw him this morning. I would have had to wait and have it done after school, but when i got home today he was dead. I guess thats a good thing i wish i would have done it sooner.  

I had them in a cardboard box the first day but Monday i moved them to a big plastic storage container with newspaper at the bottom and a towel for a lid. They have plenty or room but they go to the corner and ball up together on top of each other. I went to take them out tonight to change their paper and water out and found one dead at the bottom of the pile. Is there a way to keep them from squashing each other? Should i separate half of them into another container? Most of them were going to be given away to my cousin in a few days but i want them to be kid proof first so im waiting a week or 2 more.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

georgiagirl98 said:


> So last night when i posted i was going to give him until Friday but decided it would be better to put him out of his misery when i saw him this morning. I would have had to wait and have it done after school, but when i got home today he was dead. I guess thats a good thing i wish i would have done it sooner.
> 
> I had them in a cardboard box the first day but Monday i moved them to a big plastic storage container with newspaper at the bottom and a towel for a lid. They have plenty or room but they go to the corner and ball up together on top of each other. I went to take them out tonight to change their paper and water out and found one dead at the bottom of the pile. Is there a way to keep them from squashing each other? Should i separate half of them into another container? Most of them were going to be given away to my cousin in a few days but i want them to be kid proof first so im waiting a week or 2 more.


Do they have a heat lamp to keep the temp right ?My chicks usually only pile up to keep warm causing some to get squashed if they get cold. I put a thermometer to accurately tell me if they were warm enough and haven't had that problem since.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

I had a heat lamp in there for them for a few days but took it out because it stays in the 100s this time of year. Will they get too hot or should i put it back in? They are in a carport room with concrete floors and walls so it stays in the upper 90s. 

Then i have a shoe box that i put a little baby doll blanket inside and cut a little hole in the side so they can hide and sleep in there and they go in there at night sometimes but not often. I have to fix a gate and the chick pen will be ready and ill have the brooder cage free once i move the other chicks over. It should be done tomorrow, then they will have room where there is a lamp if they get cold and a place without a lamp if they get hot. 

Then in the process of hatching chicks i lost the incubator thermometer (im so aggravated about that), so i got my mom to bring me some thermometers from her work and they all say different temps. Im just glad the incubator stays at a constant temp because i have turkey eggs in there. As soon as the 2 turkey hatch im going on a incubation vacation for the rest of the year haha. I've gotten to the point i can't even eat eggs if i cook them. Lol i sound like a wuss. Thank you for the help i would have never guessed it as a heat problem.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I keep the light on one side so that they can get closer to if they get cold


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Absolutely...aim the light to one side, or make the enclosure bigger. They will move away from the heat or back to it according to what they need.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok so i finally got the other chicks moved and i have them where they should have been to begin with, in the the brooder. Everyone looks healthy and no more deaths so far, maybe it will stay that way. 

I know i made this post for the guineas, but when i went to feed and move the older chicken chicks one looks gloomy and has greenish feet. They are old enough to have most there feathers in. I used to always get one or 2 chicks get sick when we used to have them but that hasn't happened in a while. Should i give it something or separate it so if it is sick the others can't get it? Should i just go ahead and put it down so it won't have to suffer like the guinea? Any ideas? As bad as it sounds, its only one chick out of 20 so loosing one isnt too bad, i knew sooner or later something would go wrong. I mean who ever heard of 100% hatch rate and every single chick surviving until its grown, so im not too upset. Maybe that dosent sound as bad as i think it does haha.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

About a 1/4 maybe less of mine didn't hatch or either died befor they made it completely out. It's normal for some not to hatch. If any are showing signs that something wrong I always separate just to be on the safe side if you think you should cull that's completely up to you if you can do it


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I would try vitamin b, and sugar water or electrolytes. If you separate, grab another weak friend for him. They need buddies. I would also suggest trying an antibiotic as well. If you don't have anything and it's one of those deals where it's not worth bothering to try, go ahead and cull. I've culled many because of weak chicks, or not growing properly.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm just curious. There was a couple of times that I really did feel that it was the best thing to cull and once I finally convinced myself that I was gonna do it I just stood there with the chick in my hand and then realized I had no idea how to do it. I know how to cull grown grown chickens do you do chicks the same way?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

erica4481 said:


> I'm just curious. There was a couple of times that I really did feel that it was the best thing to cull and once I finally convinced myself that I was gonna do it I just stood there with the chick in my hand and then realized I had no idea how to do it. I know how to cull grown grown chickens do you do chicks the same way?


Easiest way is just to grab a hold and pop the head clean off. I've heard people snipping off with extra sharp scissors, or taking a kitchen knife, but I much prefer my own hands. I can then thank the chick for the time he gave us. I know it sounds cheesy but I feel connected for a last minute and truthfully sorry I had to be the ending factor.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

We usually just do it the same way that we do when we go bird hunting, Just wring their necks its pretty easy and lasts 2 seconds and there is no blood. So thats probably the way ill go with that one ive never had a chick get sick like this and actually live through it, once his legs turn green and he gets that light weight feel is usually when i do it. He's not eating or drinking so ill get my dad to kill if, i know i can't do it to a baby.  at least its chicks and not goats then i would be having a meltdown.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

The chicken chick is looking a little better, i took him away from the others and i put the smallest in there with him for a buddy. I think he was getting bullied even the little one was pecking at him but not as much as the others were. So i hoping he will get strong enough to put back in with the others.

Then with the guineas. I've moved them into a 5X4 ft cage thats off the ground and has shaving on the floor of it. They have a light in there, and food and water at all times. But it hasent gotten better.  If I open the lid they run around like crazy and are really wild acting even though they have been handled by us their whole lives. And they will be fine one minute and on their death bed the next it's crazy. Like to this morning i and checked on them and two was dead but the rest were fine then, all running around with loads of energy. I went and helped dad plant a grain plot and came back 30 min later and one was pretty much dead but not quite and another was laying down acting funny. It went on like that all day. Ive went from 15 to 6 in a week. I feel horrible about it. Then i told dad and he was like "oh yea and started naming this list of people that said they were really hard to raise. And im like "you couldn't have told me that before." So I've decided to give them all away to the person instead if keeping a few like i had planned. 

What am i doing wrong? Or are they just that frail that they need an actual guinea hen to raise them that knows what she's doing. It makes me worried about the turkey eggs that are supposed to hatch in a few weeks or the duck eggs i preordered thats supposed to come in in a few months. As dumb as it sounds, I just thought everything was like chickens, but i guess not.  i know one thing i dont want to hatch out any more guineas until im more experienced.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Do you have the heat lamp? Not a light bulb. A heat lamp?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I would also start mixing sugar water and forcing them to suck the mixture from a syringe. Doesn't take much to fill a chick. Keep sugar water out 24/7.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah it's a heat lamp. So i have the kind of waterers that is a upside down jar with a tray, can i mix water in that and leave it out or would be better to use a shallow bowl? Should i have sugar water and regular water both out, or just sugar water? I tried this morning to syringe a few drops in their mouths but im not sure how much they actually drank each, if they even swallowed any. It took forever just to get their mouths open. Ill try again tomorrow though. I underestimated these little guys.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

georgiagirl98 said:


> Yeah it's a heat lamp. So i have the kind of waterers that is a upside down jar with a tray, can i mix water in that and leave it out or would be better to use a shallow bowl? Should i have sugar water and regular water both out, or just sugar water? I tried this morning to syringe a few drops in their mouths but im not sure how much they actually drank each, if they even swallowed any. It took forever just to get their mouths open. Ill try again tomorrow though. I underestimated these little guys.


Syringe- make a drop at the end of the syringe, and put their beak there. You'll see them drink the water. Slowly push the plunger. Put as much in them as they'll take. Once they shake their head, usually enough.

Water- no unless you have electrolytes in the water

Sugar water- works great in a drinker. And prefer to leave this out alone. We feed chicks sugar water for the first week of life (and keets and ducklings too).

Bowls are a no-no. They ALWAYS fall in and get wet. Wet feathers have no insulation. They chill and die.

How are the keets placed in the area? In a corner furthest away from the heat? Right underneath the heat? Together in a clutch? Or spread out everywhere? Have you seen how much they eat?

Another thing you can so it mash egg yolk and squirt a little vitamin B into it. It keeps the appetite up. The white is essentially nutritionless, so boil 2-3 eggs and mash the yolk.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

So im down to 6.  but those 6 look great. I haven't had a sick one today and i exchanged the water for sugar water and tried the syringe. That's a good tip to use sugar water the first week im going to start doing that.  They usually just sleep in the middle, the heat lamp is on one side and they are about half way, sometimes closer. 

The people im giving them to will get them sometime this week so im hoping they will stay healthy and not get sick anymore. Someone told me that they set a few chicken eggs to hatch a few days before the guineas and the chickens will show them how to eat and drink. If i ever hatch them again (very low chance) ill be sure to do that. I just didn't expect them to turn out like this. They are crazy tail wild, not one could hatch by themselves, and the first week half of them die. I know most of its my fault, but i like chickens so much better compared to these little guys. I just expected them not to be very tameable and i thought they would be really hardy. Then today at church someone told me that they could bring me some more guinea eggs to incubate if i wanted them, and i told them maybe next year. (not going to happen lol) So i learned the next time i get eggs that aren't chickens, to make a thread about everything i need to know ahead of time. Thank you to everyone that helped maybe these remaining ones will be more successful.


----------

